# Tamil asylum seekers leave ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A group of 22 Sri Lankan asylum seekers comes ashore after a month on an Australian ship off Indonesia, officials say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe the Australian Government was prompted by the news that when photo's were published in the media, of the Tamils claiming refugee status inAustralia, The RCMP and Government agencies in Canada recognised the spokesperson as one who was deported from Canada for violent gang/firearms activity.
If they are seeking to escape from oppression in their home-land, surely, the moment they set foot in another country, that has been attained. If they go thru several countries to get to Australia, Canada or Europe they are economic refugees and should be returned to the country they were last in and made to apply for immigrant status along with all the legit applicants.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

It would appear that these people have been in Indonesia for around 5 years and have already applied for refugee status in Indonesia but it wasn't happening quickly enough so they decided to set off in a boat. When the boat started to sink in Indonesian waters, the Indonesian Government asked Australia for help to rescue them. One of our vessels was then deployed to the area and took them back to Indonesia. This didn't suit those rescued, whereupon they started making their demands.

The spokesman has indeed proved to be a previous Canadian resident who was deported back to his country for criminal activities and stated that they weren't leaving the Australian ship because they have 'rights'! I think they don't really mind where they go to; Australia, New Zealand, Canada or even UK as long as it is somewhere that has 'handouts'.

I don't see the problem, they should be told that the choices are either go back to their original country or stay in Indonesia until they have gone through the right channels. For every illegal that gets here, denies a place for those that have gone through the right channels.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Same Problem here Sister Eleff, we have 74 Tamil queue jumpers arrived on a ship a couple of weeks ago.They claimed they had paid up to $48,000 for the trip. Now who in Sri Lanka with that kind of money is a refugee? It appears that most of them had their way paid by relatives who had already got into Canada under the wire and their own cultural society is providing them with lawyers.

It will cost a fortune and years of Court time to get rid of them although I must admit our current government is doing a lot of deportations when the do good lunatic fringe are not looking.


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

If we had a Prime Minister with less ego and more back bone this would never have happened!!!(Cloud)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

teb said:


> If we had a Prime Minister with less ego and more back bone this would never have happened!!!(Cloud)


Sorry Teb, but you elected him!


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

(Hippy) [=P] Should Have Made A Repair Of Thier Boat Give Them Food Water And Ta Tar See You Goodbye? 48 Grand In Sri Lanka You Are Rich{taking The P.ss}


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

AncientBrit said:


> If they are seeking to escape from oppression in their home-land, surely, the moment they set foot in another country, that has been attained. If they go thru several countries to get to Australia, Canada or Europe they are economic refugees and should be returned to the country they were last in and made to apply for immigrant status along with all the legit applicants.


Well thats the theory.


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Billieboy said:


> Sorry Teb, but you elected him!


OH NO BILLIEBOY- I DID NOT- OF THAT I CAN ASSURE YOU!!!!!(MAD)


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Funnily enough I haven't met anyone that admits to voting for Kevin's lot and no good opinion of him is aired, yet he is - according to the media! - very popular. Sadly our opposition crowd aren't up to the job of ousting him and more interested in in-fighting.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Sister Eleff said:


> Funnily enough I haven't met anyone that admits to voting for Kevin's lot .


Nobody voted Rudd's lot in... they voted Howard out... same thing happened with Bracks(sp) in Victoria .. a few to many protest votes against Kennet

Getting back on track.. it amuses me when Oz handballs reffos on to NZ.... as if they have gone forever.. 3 years there and then they are in the queue with all the other Kiwis on their way to Sydney


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

New Zealand have said that they won't be taking any of them.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

(Hippy) [=P] cisco be nice to sister eleff its her birthday tomorrow


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Good for them. When that Tampa thing happened i think a lot ended up there.
( SN is my primary source of information on this present lot... I do see in today's Age that Krudd wants to invite all the hindus to barbies... ' can I offer you another bit of cow, Raj me old mate..  )


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

I voted for Rudd! But lets not turn this site into a political squabble !!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

teb said:


> OH NO BILLIEBOY- I DID NOT- OF THAT I CAN ASSURE YOU!!!!!(MAD)


Well, there you are! Better the devil you know....


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Sister Eleff said:


> Funnily enough I haven't met anyone that admits to voting for Kevin's lot and no good opinion of him is aired, yet he is - according to the media! - very popular. Sadly our opposition crowd aren't up to the job of ousting him and more interested in in-fighting.


Great to hear that the UK is not the only nations with dickheads calling themselves politicians. (Cloud) (Cloud) 

Regards Robert


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Billieboy said:


> Well, there you are! Better the devil you know....


You are quite right Billieboy-we do know - you could almost say Blair reincarnated !:sweat:


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Oz. said:


> I voted for Rudd! But lets not turn this site into a political squabble !!


Sister Eleff, please behave.. you are upsetting the inmates..err... patients.. err.. forum members...

Oh and Happy Birthday from sunny BA (==D)


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Cisco said:


> Sister Eleff, please behave..


Ah, do I have to (Jester) 



Cisco said:


> Oh and Happy Birthday from sunny BA (==D)


Why thank you kind Sir, and to John P too.

Now back to the thread lads. I wonder where the leader of the group, the one that we know of, with a criminal past, will end up?


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

(Hippy) [=P] (Jester) Your Very Welcome Have A Very Nice Day Best Wishes John


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Sister Eleff said:


> Ah, do I have to (Jester)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably back in Canada as our Governor General.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

all very confusing but did i read right that the ringleader/aka the deporte from Canada is one of the Tamils being fast tracked to OZ,if so my MP will be on the end of a nasty email,he happens to be Kevin in 7(Cloud) (K)


----------



## bugga divino (Jul 18, 2007)

Must admit that I voted Little John out too...... Wonder if this debate would be taking place if all those refugees were anglo saxon....??..


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

As far as I am concerned the nationality is not the issue, it's the queue jumping and false statements. Anyone arriving without papers is immediately suspicious, especially a whole boat load of them without papers.

Much as some might like to take as many as want to come, we simply don't have the infra structure to support them all. I would not like the reponsibility to say who should stay and who should go.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Simple answer..........
They are on an Australian Flag vessel. They are technically already in Australia.
Take them to Christmas Island........process them and then send them back to Sri Lanka.........
QED

No I did not vote for Humpty Dumpty..............(EEK)


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Sister Eleff said:


> As far as I am concerned the nationality is not the issue, it's the queue jumping and false statements. Anyone arriving without papers is immediately suspicious, especially a whole boat load of them without papers.
> 
> Much as some might like to take as many as want to come, we simply don't have the infra structure to support them all. I would not like the reponsibility to say who should stay and who should go.


Sister Eleff- could not agree with you more!!!!(P.S what are you doing logged onto SN this your very special day.Hope it was everything you wished for with many many more to come.)Teb(Thumb)


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

bugga divino said:


> Must admit that I voted Little John out too...... Wonder if this debate would be taking place if all those refugees were anglo saxon....??..


Conversely, I wonder how those same Anglo-saxons would be greeted if they in turn attempted to do the same thing to a non-Anglo-saxon country if they were the refugees.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tamils end asylum ship stand-off (BBC News)*

Fifty-six Sri Lankan asylum seekers leave an Australian ship in Indonesia after a stand-off of more than a month.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

They are going to a camp where there are others, who have been waiting for several months, to be processed. There could be trouble as this crowd of new arrivals have held the Australian Government to ransom and are to be 'fast tracked' while the others, who have tried to do the right thing, will be left waiting.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Not sure how fast racked they will be..........methinks straight back to Sri Lanka!


----------

